# Hi all



## clareabella666 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Clare, you have probably already seen that i have 2 male mice to rehome lol but i thought i would introduce myself. I am 23 years old, i live with my boyfriend and son in stafford. I have 3 chinchillas called rumpy, archie and reggie. 4 degus called eanie meanie minie and mo. 3 female mice called caramel, minstrel and skittles. A german shepherd called Diesel, a cat called Mally, 1 zebra mouse called Humbug and the 2 male mice whisper and fudge that are in need of a new home


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Claire, Welcome to the forum


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya..........


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow you have alot of animals! welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Clare, Welcome  Good luck with the two little fellas and i hops you find some does 2 keep your others company


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------

